# PyCharm CE



## chamay (17 Février 2020)

Bonjour , je suis débutant sur python , je cherche l'équivalent de PyCharm CE en français qui m'aidera à mieux préparer  mon travail d'enseignant . Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (17 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
Si tu débutes, je te conseille d’essayer Visual Studio Code (gratuit et en français), parfaitement adapté à l’environnement Python. je ne suis pas spécialement fan des produits Windows mais là j’avoue qu’ils ont un bon IDE


----------



## chamay (17 Février 2020)

Merci infiniment , je ne trouve pas VSC en français , désolé .


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (17 Février 2020)

Il faut que tu installes le pack la procédure ici https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/getstarted/locales


----------



## chamay (18 Février 2020)

Bonjour , merci pour votre aide . L'installation est ok , il ne reste plus qu'à.....


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (18 Février 2020)

chamay a dit:


> Bonjour , merci pour votre aide . L'installation est ok , il ne reste plus qu'à.....


 Oui plus qu’à.... mais déjà si VSC est bien paramétré pour l’exécution des scripts Python c’est la moitié du boulot de fait 
Il ne faut pas hésiter à revenir pour de l’aide, que ce soit pour VSC ou Python


----------



## chamay (20 Février 2020)

Merci infiniment .


----------



## smog (25 Février 2020)

J'ai laissé tomber PyCharm, trop lourd quand on n'a pas de gros projets. J'ai opté pour Thonny qui permet d'importer facilement les bibliothèques via son "terminal". Visual Studio est un peu lourd à paramétrer je trouve. Mais ce dernier a l'avantage de pouvoir servir à plein d'autres langages.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (25 Février 2020)

smog a dit:


> J'ai laissé tomber PyCharm, trop lourd quand on n'a pas de gros projets. J'ai opté pour Thonny qui permet d'importer facilement les bibliothèques via son "terminal". Visual Studio est un peu lourd à paramétrer je trouve. Mais ce dernier a l'avantage de pouvoir servir à plein d'autres langages.


Exact, VSC me sert aussi pour d'autres langages   mais il n'est pas si lourd que ça à paramétrer, une fois le pack français, le linter-déboguer téléchargés directement depuis VSC, il est pleinement opérationnel.
Il dispose également d'un nombre impressionnant de plugins et thèmes en tout genre.


----------



## smog (25 Février 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Exact, VSC me sert aussi pour d'autres langages   mais il n'est pas si lourd que ça à paramétrer, une fois le pack français, le linter-déboguer téléchargés directement depuis VSC, il est pleinement opérationnel.
> Il dispose également d'un nombre impressionnant de plugins et thèmes en tout genre.


OK, je vais m'y replonger sérieusement pour Python. Parce que j'aime bien VSC (même si pas fan de Microsoft au départ, force est de constater que ce soft est très bien fait) mais j'ai eu toutes les peines du monde à le paramétrer pour plusieurs langages, j'ai fini par ne le garder que pour le C#). Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (25 Février 2020)

Voilà mon environnement pour Python et mes extension installées.


----------



## Bmastro (27 Avril 2021)

Bonjour;
Pycharm est une aberration pourquoi faire simple si on peut  compliquer, sous Unix aucun souci (Gedit, etc..), pour Mac SMULTRON est suffisant , avec un langage interprété inutile de créer des usines. le meilleur helas est sous W10 Notepad++ , mais sous MAC pourquoi pas l' editeur de XCODE pour les couleurs de syntaxe c'est suffisant. je fais du python et autre depuis fort longtemps. Pour les langages avec compilation ou pseudo code Ok, pour des editions complexes. Mais pour Python laisser lui son charme sans Pycharm.


----------



## Garkam (28 Avril 2021)

Bmastro a dit:


> Bonjour;
> Pycharm est une aberration pourquoi faire simple si on peut  compliquer, sous Unix aucun souci (Gedit, etc..), pour Mac SMULTRON est suffisant , avec un langage interprété inutile de créer des usines. le meilleur helas est sous W10 Notepad++ , mais sous MAC pourquoi pas l' editeur de XCODE pour les couleurs de syntaxe c'est suffisant. je fais du python et autre depuis fort longtemps. Pour les langages avec compilation ou pseudo code Ok, pour des editions complexes. Mais pour Python laisser lui son charme sans Pycharm.



Salut,
D'accord avec toi concernant Pycharm, ensuite, c'est une question de gout...
Personnellement avec Python, je préfère un environnement qui intègre un linter, un débogueur et une console intégrée et non un simple éditeur avec coloration syntaxique...
Quand à XCode, c'est loin d'être un modèle de légèreté.


----------

